# Question about number of rays?



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

So just purely out of curiosity, I understand that to consider a fish rosetail or feathertail they need to be a certain number of rays? Or is it just how they look?

How many rays does a fish need before it goes from halfmoon to rosetail to feathertail?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

RT and FT aren't determined by ray count. You just... Take a look at them XD 

I'm not exactly sure how many rays does one need to be a HM, but they usually have 4 ish rays. Some have more I believe. But if a fish only has two, then they're a VT or round tail. But roundtails aren't very common.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

HM is typically 4-16 rays. RT seems to be more like 32+ ... FT simply does not branch the same and cannot be calculated. By my reckoning it is basically a different tail type.


----------



## Kyle15 (Apr 22, 2015)

2 rays : Plakat (PK)' Veiltale (VT) ' Round tail (rT)


----------

